
Pablo Has My Mac - heidijavi
http://www.pablo-has-my-mac.com/
======
013
Whenever sites like this appear. It's always an iPhone/iPod/iPad or Mac. As
much as I dislike Apple and the Mac OS, they are very user friendly with their
software. Software like this must be very easy to set up and I've heard of
"time machine" that takes about 2 clicks to set up and will back up important
documents and require no further maintenance other than the initial set up.

Is there not software like this for Linux/Windows? Both the security software
and back up software?

